

Ask HN: Need a Reliable Cloud PBX Phone System, Not MightyCall - thebiglebrewski

We&#x27;ve been struggling heavily with MightyCall the last few weeks. I found out last week that their entire dev team is outsourced and calls have been dropped, merged, and it&#x27;s just been general chaos.<p>Who is a reliable Cloud PBX company that won&#x27;t break the bank? They were charging us $99&#x2F;month for unlimited minutes and seats. We have 12 employees.<p>Features that are important to us:
- The ability for anyone to call from the web or from an app and make it look like it&#x27;s coming from our mainline
- Management of business hours and times when we want to go direct to voicemail
- Ability to &quot;transfer&quot; inbound calls to other &quot;lines&quot; which are really just employee mobile phones.<p>Thanks for your ideas!
======
pastycrinkles
AT&T and some of the CLECs like Windstream offer a product called Centrex that
might be what you're looking for. In terms of reliability and call quality,
it's pretty much at the top of the stack. Generally speaking, you have to call
for pricing, though.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Cool! That sounds awesome but might be a little bit too much for us.

------
jeffmould
How about something like RingCentral or Packet8 on the higher end or there is
something like Grasshopper, but I am not sure they will have what you are
looking for. Or you could get really creative and build your own using Twilio.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Thanks! Have you tried any of these solutions personally?

~~~
jeffmould
Have used Packet8 years ago. It was good, no problems, but rather expensive. I
think they have changed their pricing model since then and are more
competitive. When I used them VoIP was just starting to gain more mainstream
traction.

Currently am using Grasshopper and have to say it works well for the basics. I
was looking for something inexpensive that could connect multiple remote team
members to one number. With Grasshopper you can have multiple team members
with their own extensions or groups (i.e. support) that rings multiple lines.
Doesn't require any hardware expense. Has call screening and fax to email
built in. Easy to use control panel.

~~~
thebiglebrewski
Grasshopper seems like the most close thing to MightyCall as far as UX goes so
I might check them out.

Either way, thanks for the feedback!

